# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Giúp em với các bác

## trandai87

Nhờ tư vấn xử lý nước chảy theo khe phôi lúc cắt nhiều sản phẩm với máy cưa vòng BS-250HAS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLvmqbIqAM4

----------


## Ga con

Cụ mua cái vòi miệng dẹt mà rộng phun vào cả đám luôn cho chắc ăn.

Thanks.

----------

trandai87

----------


## trandai87

nước nó theo khe phôi chảy tràn ra sau, em lắp đặt đúng theo hướng dẫn mà vẫn bị( đằng trước thấp hơn tầm 10-15mm).

----------

